# pesticides



## kenv (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm old and lazy with a short attention span , don't want to read hundreds of threads.... 
Advice on pesticides. Home made or bought . ( mites or what ever ) don't think i need any right now but i want to be ready if needed... Thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2021)

for outdoors this combo is killer......Spinosad and Pyganic

probably works great indoors too


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

I like spinosad and azamax.   Don't like to use them though....but when it is necessary....don't mess around...






Lady bugs, spiders and snakes are great bug eaters but when you grow inside NOTHING IS GOOD.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)

*RAID*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)

ALIENS EXIST


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

^^^selfie of Big after a night on Colfax in Denver. Looking for a $5 dollar ***** on New Years Eve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2021)

I never ever use pesticides on my girls. To each his own.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^selfie of Big after a night on Colfax in Denver. Looking for a $5 dollar ***** on New Years Eve.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 26, 2021)

For what it's worth, Pyganic and Azamax are organic, but so is lead and asbestos, so that doesnt make it perfect. Somewhere, It wasn't Youtube (although it may be there as well) of a guy who got a bad spider mite infestation shortly before harvest.  He salvages with little or no pesticides
using suggested things, water spray etc, and a vacuum cleaner with  an attachment a short tube, with a light cloth covering he was painstakingly removing webs.  not a huge grow, but it was a room not a tent.  What a pain he had, but recovered and a little later harvested.

Bubba


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

At least you admit you are lazy.

5/10 w/o rice


If you are to lazy to click through a few threads and get a grasp you should be denied voting rights and required to research and recite the US constitution and the bill of rights.


I have no sympathy for the able bodied yet lazy and uninformed Americans!


Get real man and spend the time.


You will only yield the effort imputed.


----------



## kenv (Jun 29, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> At least you admit you are lazy.
> 
> 5/10 w/o rice
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice , I came here for help not belittled


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

kenv said:


> Thanks for the advice , I came here for help not belittled



Literally come onto the site and say you are to lazy to do any leg work.


I feel sorry for your grow.


Get real man


No sympathy and no advice from me



Yup.  I’m the bad guy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> For what it's worth, Pyganic and Azamax are organic, but so is lead and asbestos, so that doesnt make it perfect. Somewhere, It wasn't Youtube (although it may be there as well) of a guy who got a bad spider mite infestation shortly before harvest.  He salvages with little or no pesticides
> using suggested things, water spray etc, and a vacuum cleaner with  an attachment a short tube, with a light cloth covering he was painstakingly removing webs.  not a huge grow, but it was a room not a tent.  What a pain he had, but recovered and a little later harvested.
> 
> Bubba




not looking for perfection here , just a way to control pests and diseases with as little negative effects to my health as I can

the odds of poisoning ones garden with Pyganic or Spinosad or Azamax are a lot less than using lead and asbestos

apples and oranges are edible but so is arsenic and mercury , common sense is to eat the apples and oranges and avoid the poisons


----------



## Pagan (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi kenv, glad to meet a fellow-sufferer.
I have a book on my bookshelf called "The Lazy Man´s Guide to Enlightenment."
It´s been there a couple of years.
Must get round to reading it ...

As for pests, my first line of defence is a daily glance beneath the lower leaves, as many bugs attack from the soil.
Use of a small mirror is permitted for the less bendy, or the terminally work-shy, (like me).
In extremis, I have sprayed with (environmentally friendly) washing up liquid, as detergent forms a film on insects and suffocates them.

Some wildlife on the plants are not problematic, spiders eat aphids, though they leave nests with thousands of tiny spiders, either in webs, or little round red pods attached to stems. They don´t smoke too well ...
I see tiny crickets on my plants here in Spain, which I welcome, since they must be eating something, and it´s not the plant.
Caterpillars are removed, (gently) though they only eat the leaves, which are plentiful, (and I like butterflies).
It seems to be when the plants begin to mature that the risk increases, but a daily inspection will bring rewards.

Time to climb into the hammock for my daily "Spanish Yoga."


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Clam down potheads and smoke a bowl.  By the way. It doesn't take much effort to do research. Its called google. ,,or the search button at the top of the page.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Hi kenv, glad to meet a fellow-sufferer.
> I have a book on my bookshelf called "The Lazy Man´s Guide to Enlightenment."
> It´s been there a couple of years.
> Must get round to reading it ...
> ...




yes I agree with you on visually checking ones garden every day and twice on sunday

but sometimes it ain’t a practical thing that one person can do


----------



## Pagan (Jun 29, 2021)

Good Heavens !


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Good Heavens !




exactly

but my grows ain’t nothing

one better have a good pest management program when running with the big dogs

can you imaging checking under the leaves of these plants?


----------



## Pagan (Jun 29, 2021)

Yeah, but I couldn´t smoke all that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Way to much fking work. Id rather grow personal and keep my day job.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not looking for perfection here , just a way to control pests and diseases with as little negative effects to my health as I can
> 
> the odds of poisoning ones garden with Pyganic or Spinosad or Azamax are a lot less than using lead and asbestos
> 
> apples and oranges are edible but so is arsenic and mercury , common sense is to eat the apples and oranges and avoid the poisons


We all have to fool ourselves to the extent we gain a level of comfort, and what we can live with.  Then we all fool ourselves that we also had the best idea.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> We all have to fool ourselves to the extent we gain a level of comfort, and what we can live with.  Then we all fool ourselves that we also had the best idea.
> 
> Bubba




yeppers , my level of comfort is zero bugs , unless they are good bugs , and no mildew

Oxidate works super great on powdery mildew


OxiDate 2.0 is an environmentally friendly broad-spectrum bactericide and fungicide that is:


OMRI listed
Recommended for Professional Use Only
It is exempt from pesticide residue considerations and is EPA registered. 


OxiDate 2.0 uses peroxygen chemistry to kill a wide range of bacteria and fungi on contact. Use OxiDate 2.0 to fight  _Alternaria_, Anthracnose, Bacterial Spot and Speck, _Botrytis_, _Fusarium_, _Phytophthora_, _Pythium_, _Rhizoctonia_, Powdery Mildew and Downy Mildew and other such disease causing pathogens.

Uses Include:


Foliar applications on a wide variety of crops - melons, tomatoes, peppers, snap and dry beans, strawberries, cole crops, and mushrooms.
Seed Treatments
Pre-plant Dip Treatments
Soil Drench
Applications through Irrigation and Aerial Spray Systems
See the label information for full list of uses and instructions.


----------

